# Noise under acceleration?



## CruzeRSTN (Jan 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeRSTN said:


> I’ve been noticing lately when driving that my 2018 Premier RS is making like a almost fluttering noise, more easily heard when accelerating and not even a hard acceleration. When I let off it seems to go away and then come back faint even without the throttle applied again. Car gas like 3200km. Ideas?


*

These threads are for Gen I, but might be of some use to you.

Rattling noise coming from up front passenger side 2011 Cruze ltz*


*rattling under acceleration!!!!! - especially post #10

EDIT: Found this one for a Gen II: *2016 cruze gen 2 manual making a rattling noise under acceleration


----------

